# Future fish room setup.



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Thoughts?


----------



## fishboy85 (Apr 26, 2014)

Im jealous lol im only allowed one tank. Have fun with them


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks cool but what is the spacing between the tanks for access to the individual tanks? I'm also guessing that the 10G and 20G long tanks have the short ends out, not too bad for the 10G access but the 20G longs will be a bear.

If you haven't already bought all the sponge filters, consider using Poret filter foam in a HMF style, at least on the smaller tanks. It makes it so much easier to catch fish since they can't hide behind the filters or you don't have to remove them when you need to catch them.

Good luck on the projects, I always love seeing new fish rooms planned and executed.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Great looking setup Hock! Where are you in Ky? I may have to come (from Lex.) and check it out in person when it's complete!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do 33G long tanks for all breeders except the Vic and the labs. And I'd do all 20G for fry and grow-out, praying you can sell before they reach 2".

My "wall" has 2 tiers of tanks and I would not want less room over each tank. I have a shelf at the top and I don't use the floor for tanks (except in an emergency, need a power siphon for the floor).

The flip side of sponge filters is noise, you need air and that you can't remove the mulm without messing up the water. I went with canisters and power filters.


----------

